# Allparts neck opinions



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I need to buy a neck. Anyone have any experience with Allparts? I am looking at the SMO-FAT in particular, but would like to hear about the companies parts in general.

Any other shops I should consider? I looked at Mighty Mite, WD, and Stew-Mac.

Thanks


----------



## jaymeister (Feb 2, 2006)

I just built a strat with a Warmoth neck. It is great. They have shipping to canada aced. What features are you looking for?


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

I would have to say that for money,Allparts are probably one of the best necks out there.They are not as nice as a Warmoth but are somewhat cheaper.They are said to be made in the Fender Japan factory.
I will not comment on Mighty Mite.I had a little problem with a couple of their necks.Lots of people have had great luck,not me.After 9 months,many emails,a couple threads on the TDPRI,they finally replaced them.
If you read the fine print,Mighty Mite makes StewMac's necks.Not sure on WD,never tried one of them


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

I am picking-up my new Allparts Strat neck tomorrow... 22 fret, rosewood... no finish, nut or tuners. I'll post my opinion after I get it. I've heard nothing but good things about Allparts...


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I have both Allparts and Warmoth necks. Both are great. You can get more custom options with the Warmoth but they're also more expensive.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks guys
As mentioned I am looking at the SMO-FAT neck or similar. A U shape, offset V or a soft V would do. Fairly chunky anyways. Non-compound radius anywhere from 9.5 to 12", small peghead, prefer the truss adjust at peghead, but it's not a must. I am thinking about some sort of locking tuner, they all rate pretty good (gotoh, schaller, etc.), so I am not really worried about the size of the holes. They can be reamed anyway. Doesn't matter about finish, none is OK. Pretty standard, seems hard to find though.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

MusiKraft make some fantastic necks as well.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've had good experience with Stew-Mac (I've got two of their necks), though they don't have much selection. For real selection and custom orders, Warmoth has been great. Both companies had stellar service, delivery, and support. I order from Stew-Mac a lot.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

ive used the smo-v
http://www.allparts.com/store/necks-guitar-necks-smo-v,Product.asp

the tmo-v
http://www.allparts.com/store/necks-guitar-necks-tmo-v,Product.asp

and the tmnf-v
http://www.allparts.com/store/necks-guitar-necks-tmnf-v,Product.asp

i think theyre the best value out there- one area they MAY be lacking in is the final finishing, say dress the frets and a bit of touch up on the fret ends- but for a few minutes extra work i like to save a few bucks.(looks tho that theyre prices have gone up- maybe im imagining it- but they seem higher than last time i ordered)

love the soft vee contour on these- they are my favourite necks.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I think I am going for an Allparts SMO-FAT from MJW Customs. Cheaper than going through Allparts! They do a fret level and dress before shipping too! Thanks for all the input, it really helped.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice catch! MJW apparently sells these necks @ 25% off which is roughly $50-$100 less than you'll pay from AllParts. Add the fret level & dress they include and it's a no brainer. Thanks for the info!


----------

